# Best Video Editing Software



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the best video editing software for a Mac that is good to edit videos from Contour/Go Pros?

Ideally id like something fairly simple to use, that I can use to grab a few sections from a few different vids to easily combine them into one, slow down portions of the vid, add music to it etc etc. 

Something simple to use would be best since I have never done it before and it will eventually be self taught over time.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Final Cut Pro.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

To be perfectly honest anything is fairly easy to use if you know what you want to do and have the time. I have never used Final Cut Pro, but I hear great things. I use Premier Pro on my Windows PC and learned everything I needed to know from Youtube. There is always a Youtube video explaining exactly what you want to do, just takes a little time to watch them then do it. That is where dual screens helps... watch on one do on the other.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

*Basic:*

iMovie is good enough to start with if you're brand new to editing and don't want to spend money.

It's relatively simple and free and you can do all your basic editing functions such as slowing down video and cutting and adding music etc. Since you have a mac you should already have it installed on your computer.

*Advanced:*

If you want to really get into fun editing functions, Final Cut Pro X is where it's at for Macs. The interface is similar to iMovie except it's a lot more powerful in what you can do with it.

You'll be able to do nice things like advanced color correction, which is very handy when editing GoPro clips that are too bright, washed out or too dark.

It'll set you back a few hundred $$, but it is a very nice piece of software.

It's honestly not even hard to use once you get the hang of it and there's even free video training courses that will teach you the basics in a couple hours (eg - Final Cut Pro X Tutorial, Web-Based and Totally Free! | Izzy Video)


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I use after effects and I love it, but you need to put some time into it, because it's complicated, but once you get the hang of it, it's awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Can Final Cut Pro accept a 720p 60fps file and import it for editing without having to convert it to 30fps? Seems like a lot of software needs to convert it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yep, Final Cut can do that. I've got clips in a Final Cut project right now at both 720p 60fps and 1080p 60fps.


----------

